# Installing ceiling fan in double wide



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Many mobile homes used "pop-in" type boxes for ceiling lights (quick and cheep). 

You should be able to locate the joists for an expansion box by using a short piece of wire, or putting your arm thru the hole and feeling around. Just be aware that many mobile homes have rather small "joists" for ceiling support. :huh: 

I just installed a paddle fan in a mobile home today after having to install some blocking on a nearby truss/rafter, and using some rather long screws, etc. :whistling2:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

You should able find the joints they will be spaced either 16" or 24" on centre

But be aware they will not use the standard lumber size on roof joints more like webbed 2X3 the last time I did see it.

But the wall yeah most modern one will use the standard 2X6 studs.

Also with ceiling drywall it will be either 3/8 or half inch the most { they keep it light and cheap }

Merci.
Marc


----------

